# 15 year old female, newly diagnosed with IBS



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Hey everyone!Well, I am new to this site and decided that since I haven't been feeling well at all I mine as well post something and hope someone can give me at least a little bit of help.







Anyways, I have been having severe lower right abdominal pain for about 3-4 months now. I was sent for a CT Scan with contrast (showed inflammation of the bowel, so you'd assume IBD not IBS right? wrong.) I have learned that IBS does not cause inflammation so I have no idea what that was from :s Before all this I had an abdominal ultrasound and everything was normal (didn't include pelvis)Well, after that I was sent for blood work and stool samples. Well, everything but one thing came back normal. That was thing was about 150 (normal about 120ish). This is high when people have IBD, but my doctor reassured me it was okay considering she saw people with levels of about 800 with IBD. Well, I was then sent for an upper GI Study and lower GI study. These surprisingly came back normal. Time to go back to the doctor. I was still having severe pain, it felt like someone was stabbing me with a knife when I breathed and no one could touch that area. I still today have that severe pain (last night was up til 2 AM with it actually).Well, all my symptoms were lining up for Crohn's Disease. My doctor decided it was time for a colonoscopy and an endoscopy. At 15, these were not things you'd want to hear. Haha.Day of my scope, I was thankfully given general anesthesia. My doctor said that I have an extremely long colon and that there was mucus in my ilium. She asked how long ago I had my upper Gi study (with barium). My mom said about 2 weeks ago, (really 3) the lady then said that it is highly unlikely, but it is possibly that is was left over barium.Turns out that the biopsies were all normal. Weird huh?Well, the day I had my scopes I started feeling 10 times worse than before. That was the day I started having severe diarrhea (sorry to be graphic). Well, I still to this day have it (it has been about 5 weeks.) I am currently taking Bentyl 3 times a day, Nexium 40 MG delayed release capsules one a day (use to be twice, but we switched it to once) and Florastor twice a day.Anyone else ever experience something like this?P.S. I spike a fever almost every night !


----------



## LJH08 (May 18, 2012)

Claire!(: said:


> Hey everyone!Well, I am new to this site and decided that since I haven't been feeling well at all I mine as well post something and hope someone can give me at least a little bit of help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! i'm not technically a teen anymore haha, but I started having really bad issues around 19 (i'm 22 now). Also I'm a guy, so I can only tell you my prospective. Just thought I'd comment back and let you know I had several issues like yours. I had biopsies that all came back 'inconclusive'.... Me and my family were rather disappointed in those... I had my gallbladder checked, then removed. It seemed to help a little, no more instant sickness after eating. I was also scared of the scopes... never something you dream about getting to do  I've had barium everything i think haha. Swallowed barium and been filled up otherwise ;-/ with it and scanned, had 2 or 3 scopes, gallbladder and a million blood tests, and finally this last month a "Capsule endoscopy". You swallow a pill size camera and it takes pictures of your upper digestive system and down through your colon i believe. Anyways, after it was over you pass it in the bathroom. Well mine left me after 4 hours or so, and my doctor's nurse said everything on the pictures showed up normal but my digestive system ran too fast. (symptoms of IBS as far as i know, same thing they've been telling me for 3 years...) Your fever is odd to me, can't say i've ever had that. Might want to tell your doctor, I'm not sure if that could make a different diagnostic or not. Also drink plenty of water to get rid of the barium. I hope you can get your symptoms under control at least, Its never fun to have stomach issues while everyone else is running around having fun.... ;-/Good Luck


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

Hey LJH08!Thank you so much for the reply. It means a lot to me.Well, I did tell my doctor about the fever (was just there on Wednesday) and with that and recent bowel changes she believes I may have an infection such as C. Diff. because I was just on an antibiotic for two weeks and took 3 a day (total of 42 pills). I have to do another stool sample test to see what it shows. I hope not, but we will see. I still don't understand why there was ever inflammation since IBS doesn't cause any damage to the colon and such. The worse the pain is, the more the inflammation is there, if that makes sense?


----------



## LJH08 (May 18, 2012)

Claire!(: said:


> Hey LJH08!Thank you so much for the reply. It means a lot to me.Well, I did tell my doctor about the fever (was just there on Wednesday) and with that and recent bowel changes she believes I may have an infection such as C. Diff. because I was just on an antibiotic for two weeks and took 3 a day (total of 42 pills). I have to do another stool sample test to see what it shows. I hope not, but we will see. I still don't understand why there was ever inflammation since IBS doesn't cause any damage to the colon and such. The worse the pain is, the more the inflammation is there, if that makes sense?


I don't know about the pain causing the inflammation but i won't argue with you there... lol... i was told i had inflammation ... which is why i nearly ended up with a chrons diagnosis .... but turns out it was just that day. ..... so perhaps its just a side effect of having issues going. And thats a LOAD of pills lol. Hope you get better ! Poo strips ! lol. You might also consider hymmriods. (i can't spell) ... I think i get them internally.... especially if you ever bleed out a little bit randomly .... course it could also be something more serious so best to ask your doc. But when it seems like i'm hurting worst I generally have them. Its also easiest to tell when their closest to the exit since it hurts to sit down sometimes.


----------



## LJH08 (May 18, 2012)

Er and ya don't take any of my comments as medical advice haha. i'm just telling you what has happened to me to give you some things to ask your doctor about and look for.


----------



## Claire!(: (May 18, 2012)

LJH08 said:


> I don't know about the pain causing the inflammation but i won't argue with you there... lol... i was told i had inflammation ... which is why i nearly ended up with a chrons diagnosis .... but turns out it was just that day. ..... so perhaps its just a side effect of having issues going. And thats a LOAD of pills lol. Hope you get better ! Poo strips ! lol. You might also consider hymmriods. (i can't spell) ... I think i get them internally.... especially if you ever bleed out a little bit randomly .... course it could also be something more serious so best to ask your doc. But when it seems like i'm hurting worst I generally have them. Its also easiest to tell when their closest to the exit since it hurts to sit down sometimes.


Hey again, lol,but, yeah it is a lot of pills hah. But now I am only on 8 a day  haha, still a lot, but not too bad. I know it isn't hemorrhoids haah, don't have random bleeding, only after the scope, and that was normal  haha.


----------

